# Ya know the long Whizzer front motor mount "bar"?



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2020)

I have 3, and they are all bent differently. Would someone with a NOS one please trace theirs and send me the tracing so I can correct the ones I have? Thank you!! I can re-imburse you what ever...


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Jan 31, 2020)

I don't have a NOS one but I took the dimensions of the one off my whizzer h motor and I hope it will help! I didn't have my angle finder to put the degree of the angles but I put it in PDF format so that you can print it out and tape it together for reference unless you need a different long mounting bar. I don't know how many different ones were made or if they are all the same for all the motors. I should have made the lines darker but hopefully it will be good enough. I will make them darker and post a new PDF file when I get a chance. It also has other dimensions I took of the mounting brackets etc. Best of luck. Post back if it is good enough or if it needs to be darker.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 31, 2020)

no, that's fine, thank you!!!


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Jan 31, 2020)

Your welcome! Here is a picture of what is in the PDF file so everyone knows so they don't have to download the PDF file if what they need isn't on the paper in the picture. Good luck.


----------

